# SCALLOP report 08/11-08/17



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Found plenty of scallops NE of Blacks island towards Presnells. We were targeting deeper pot holes and finding lots of them along the edges and out into the turtle grass. Got a 10gallon limit 4 outta 5 days and got rained out on Friday.. Tried to go floundering but the water was kinda nasty and the winds were high all week. 

TONS of specks in the sand holes towards the state park, target them with live bull minnows and mullet. We also hooked a few flounder draging live baits on 1/4oz jig heads in the channels and deeper pot holes. We found lots of bait towards lighthouse bayou and pigs bayou. 

Also theres plenty of sharks to be caught in all the deeper channels.


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

Good to hear...heading out there friday for the weekend...Never been before but pretty excited about it. Mind PMing me a little more detail on where you got into the specks, if you have the time. Would appreciate all the help I can get! I have a feeling speck fishing over there is a little bit different than what im used to around Ft. Morgan and Dauphin Island...haha


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

If you start from the state park and head either direction, we went east and start fishing the large sandy patches past the grass beds with live bait on jig heads, carolina rigs, or top water early am you will do just fine. They were thick to the east just past the state park in around 4'+ water. the water ias crystal clear around the state park area so I would use some 15-20# flourocarbon the longer the leader the better.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cobiacatcher, that's some good news. with all this rain, I thought it was going to be tough locating the little buggers. Can`t wait. The wife and I are heading there for 2 weeks starting Sept. 10th, staying at the state park. All I need now is for this low pressure to move on outta here.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I was there all last week as well but didn't do as well in the same area you posted, but the days we went near there we also had little kids so had to stay shallower. I did much better South of Black's in the deeper areas. Hitting the tide just right is key as the water clarity changes drastically. A couple of times I had to check to see if my mask quickly fogged up. Finished on Friday with a boat limit in about 25 minutes between the rain.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I found a few south of blacks in the "bomb holes" but was finding more NE of the island. I was however in water that was about 5' the were few and far between in the shallow water. I think they have been picked through..


----------

